# Replacement Carburetor for 1032 and 1032D



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello,

I have a JD1032 snowblower, s/n M01032X555682, and the engine # is SBH-534 8011F. I also have a 1032D, s/n M01032D164034, engine HMSK100 159311V,. I am looking to replace the carburetors on both of them. Can you help identify the correct carb for each? Thanks.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

For the 2nd machine, the carb part number is shown here Tecumseh HMSK100-159311V Parts Diagram for Engine Parts List #1

I don't recognize that 1st machine engine number.

tx


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe that is a short block casting number. Engine was probably replaced with a short block at some time.

Is that a 10HP? If so, I would check out the the one for the HS100 or the HSK100, like this one::






Amazon.com: Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 HMSK100 LH318SA LH358SA Snow Blower Thrower 8HP 9HP 10HP Engine Tecumseh 640054 640349 Carburetor with Primer Bulb - 640052 Carburetor: Automotive


Buy Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 HMSK100 LH318SA LH358SA Snow Blower Thrower 8HP 9HP 10HP Engine Tecumseh 640054 640349 Carburetor with Primer Bulb - 640052 Carburetor: Snow Blower Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

I just removed the carbs, the carb for the 1032D is 631797. The 1032 does not have the original carb, but it looks exactly the same except it has an adjustable needle valve in the bowl. The SBH designation is for a short-block engine, but I believe it is original. Supposed to be 10hp. It is the same configuration as the 1032D engine, which is the HM100.

After digging a little further, according to the JD website, and using the machine serial numbers, these machines both use the same carb, AM134818, but that is different than what is actually in the 1032D.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well here you go then ....






Amazon.com: Harbot Carburetor for Tecumseh 632334 632111 632334A JD AM108405 AM134818 AM38161 AM100941 AM100246 AM108412 Snow Blowers: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: Harbot Carburetor for Tecumseh 632334 632111 632334A JD AM108405 AM134818 AM38161 AM100941 AM100246 AM108412 Snow Blowers: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

oneacer said:


> Well here you go then ....


Thanks. Took another look at the housing, and found the model number. Both are HM100's.

Thanks again.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

The replacement carburetors work great. Both snowblowers now start on 1 or 2 pulls. Carb kits from Amazon were pretty good, only thing that didn't fit are the hoses - a couple inches too short.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad you were able to get the adjustable ones. I have a Troy (MTD) that has been surging all it's life. I've even tried drilling out the jet with no luck so far. It's nice to have equipment that you can get to run smoothly.

.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Glad you were able to get the adjustable ones. I have a Troy (MTD) that has been surging all it's life. I've even tried drilling out the jet with no luck so far. It's nice to have equipment that you can get to run smoothly.
> 
> .


What engine does it have?

Did you try adjusting the governor (if it has one)?


----------

